# Evergreen Solar Closing MA Plant



## FarmerGreen (Dec 11, 2007)

http://www.cnsnews.com/news/article/report-mass-clean-energy-plant-closing-a


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

I've been watching the finacial side of Evergreen Solar for a few years. Ever since I bought my panels. I'm supprised they've held off the creditors this long.


----------



## FarmerGreen (Dec 11, 2007)

wy_white_wolf said:


> I've been watching the finacial side of Evergreen Solar for a few years. Ever since I bought my panels. I'm supprised they've held off the creditors this long.


I guess the $58 million in taxpayer funds probably helped with that.


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

So much for their 25 year warranty. Wonder who will be next?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Warranties in today's world aren't worth the paper they are written on, IMHO. That goes for almost any product. Too many companies changing hands, going under, etc.

How would you have like to have bought the last Saturn auto that rolled off the assembly line, knowing there wasn't even going to be a dealership next year ?

I see people putting metal roofing on all over around here...."it's got a 30 year warranty !".....yeah ? really ? How long have they been in business ? ....and do they have some kind of third party escrow fund to pay out potential claims in 15-20 years ? 

No, today's products are "wysiwyg".....what you see is what you get.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

I bought their products specifically because they were American made.... (in the beginning they were, at least) 
For what its worth, they DID put out a very high-quality product...but this is 
bad news, indeed. And 800 more Americans just lost their job... Something has GOT to change in the American manufacturing sector. We're outsourcing the very lifeblood of the nation.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Country was founded to run on Tariffs on foreign goods entering the Country cheaply.This was to protect American Jobs from slave labor Countries.

We changed that to personal income Taxes and the rest is history,they eliminated tariffs and our job protection.What stopped our jobs from leaving in the past was the 3rd world didnt have the infrastructure to take over our manufacturing,now they do.Along with cheap shipping and cyberspace for paperwork style jobs.

Now we are being fed the poison of Global Trade,and paying the price because we CANNOT compete on manufacturing with Slave Labor Countries.

Simple as that.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

mightybooboo said:


> Country was founded to run on Tariffs on foreign goods entering the Country cheaply.This was to protect American Jobs from slave labor Countries.
> 
> We changed that to personal income Taxes and the rest is history,they eliminated tariffs and our job protection.What stopped our jobs from leaving in the past was the 3rd world didnt have the infrastructure to take over our manufacturing,now they do.Along with cheap shipping and cyberspace for paperwork style jobs.
> 
> ...


 Yes, 'globalism' is race to the bottom in wages.


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

Evergreen was like so many companies, they grab the subsidies after making all kinds of promises and when the cash runs out, they do too. I thought Evergreen was going out of business, as that was first reported that I saw, but now see where they are merely moving production to China. Would be willing to bet that that was their plan all along, grab the money (taxpayers cash) and run. 

And yes, "globalism" is a race to the bottom in wages, but it seems to breed "trickle-up poverty" as well.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Mickie3 said:


> And yes, "globalism" is a race to the bottom in wages, but it seems to breed "trickle-up poverty" as well.


Yup,except for the uber elite 0.1% of the population is my take on that.Definitely death to the middle class.


----------



## goober (Nov 20, 2009)

Mickie3 said:


> *Evergreen was like so many companies, they grab the subsidies after making all kinds of promises and when the cash runs out, they do too.* I thought Evergreen was going out of business, as that was first reported that I saw, but now see where they are merely moving production to China. Would be willing to bet that that was their plan all along, grab the money (taxpayers cash) and run.
> 
> And yes, "globalism" is a race to the bottom in wages, but it seems to breed "trickle-up poverty" as well.


this is so true...we just had the same thing here in California with some company getting big subsidies and you get the politicians blabbing on about how they were saving/creating "green jobs" and the guys on the radio are laughing because they apparently got it on good info that this company is going OOB after the subsidies because the cheap Chinese labor can't be beat...i'll see if i can dig up the company name...


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

KFI Lol???

Sounds like John and Ken!


----------



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

The rest of the story They are opening a plant in China i believe. And MA has sent them a bill for 15-20 mil for not following through witht ehtax credit thing
steve


----------



## Mickie3 (Aug 28, 2010)

SteveO said:


> The rest of the story They are opening a plant in China i believe. And MA has sent them a bill for 15-20 mil for not following through witht ehtax credit thing
> steve


Thanks for the update, its about time that the taxpayers quit getting bilked by companies pulling this kind of scam. 

Is there any interest in the facility by any of the other solar panel makers or is it too early to tell?


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

An unusual thread.........we all seem to agree!


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I've paid attention to Evergreen 'ever since' 
I like their concept and the product is good. 
Allways wanted a set of their panels.

Will we ever hear the full story . .???


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Ive never seen a neg post about their panels anywhere.I'd buy em used.


----------

